# Why is Lily so shocked?



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Because mommy made the bed this morning.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: thats a great pic :wink: Lily is so cute , i just love her face in that :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Jayne said:


> :lol: :lol: thats a great pic :wink: Lily is so cute , i just love her face in that :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


She just kept walking all over the bed. She couldn't figure out what had happened to all her favorite piles and wrinkles. :lol:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL! That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: She so funny! that is the best pic ever!

Tyson gets very annoyed when i make the bed and jumps up and starts trying to rip the duvet apart! :roll:


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Miss Lily,

I love your look about the made bed.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow my lol i cant stop giggling look at those eyes


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

That's so cute!! :compress:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

That look on her cute little face is just PRICELESS! Lily looks beautiful as always!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh I LUV that pic of her!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Bless Lily, she's so cute!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

sweet sweet Lilly! :angel10:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh my goodness that pic hilarious! i made the bed once and chiwi wouldn't come up on it lol!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful Lily...she has such an expressive face...she always makes me smile .


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL... so cute


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Sweet lily does look so surprised. Mommy must not make the bed anymore :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

What a great facial expression...funny :lol:


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

that's so funny :lol:


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

:sign5: OMG that's too funny! I love that pic :wink:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

lily is adorable and really looks surprised.mommy what happened?


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

She certainly doesn't look impressed at all! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: What a great picture, I love her expression!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

:lol: that pic is so funny...Lily is so cute


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

hehehe, she's so cute!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That certainly is an "I can't believe my eyes" look! :shock: Lily looks beautiful whatever her expression.  I love her velvety brown nose and beautiful caramel brown eyes, in fact everything about her is perfect! :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww she looks sooo shocked


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That is hilarious! I get the same look when I make my own bed.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mother how could you go and disrupt her day :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I can't imagine what got into me but you can bet there will be no more bed making for some time. I mean, I'd love to do it every day but I can't be upsetting Lily now, can I? :wink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I understand completely making sacrifices for you babies. I mean seriously if they want to sit in my lap all day it would just be downright cruel for me to try and get up to clean the house :shock:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL! :lol: Lily's expression is priceless!! You must not...I repeat, must not ever make the bed again!! :wink:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Just love Lily's expression ! :love5: 
Sophie gets around a bed being made by burrowing under the pillows and usually knocking them on the floor.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Rachel, how could you do that to poor Lily? Just look how shocked and horrified she is. What an adorable picture, Miss Lily is such an angel.


----------

